# Sandpaper Holder



## Johnathan (Mar 3, 2006)

I end up with sandpaper strips laying everywhere when I'm in the middle of a project. Has anyone made a stand, holder, or something to organize strips of sandpaper? I would love to hear how and see a picture. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2006)

Remember when computers still use 3-1/2" micro diskettes?  Well they seem to be vanishing and there is a flood of the diskette cases that you can use to store your sandpaper in []

I use one that looks like a rollodeck w/ cover that I found in Goodwill.  I also see them in flea markets and garage sales...usually selling for a whopping $0.50!!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2006)

BTW, a lot of offices have them lying around and most will gladly give you theirs.  We have lots here but cannot take any being a semi-gov't entity.


----------



## RonMc1954 (Mar 3, 2006)

How about a board with clothes pins glued to it to hold different grits?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 3, 2006)

I use a 2x4 where I ran a few dados to make some slots. I cut enough slots so grit that I use has it's own space. I also mark each slot with the size grit. I'm been planing for over a year now to put a magnetic on the bottom so the holder stays in place on the ways.

BTW: wouldn't be great the backs sandpaper were color coded!


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />BTW: wouldn't be great the backs sandpaper were color coded!



YEP!!!  For now I write the grit on each piece with a permanent marker.

I'll soon do as I do with my MM though...just write a sequence number. (i.e. 1, 2, 3, 4, etc.).

I like the diskette holder since I can pre-cut a sheet and put them in their own slot.  The front most is reserved for the set I am using (if I am good and return them there) LOL...most of the time they are on a scrapped bowl by my lathe. [V]


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 3, 2006)

I use a flat tackle box tray from wall*mart, it holds 
10 different sizes of sand paper.  Works great.  I label the
slots for each gritt


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 3, 2006)

I use an old accordion folder for the larger pieces.  Smaller pieces are marked on the back and left in plastic bins near the lathe.  Not sophisticated but works for me.

P.S. If I forget to mark a piece I rub my thumb across the front and feels if its rougher or smoother than the last piece I used (Doesn't work for anything smoother than 400 grit).


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 3, 2006)

I simply use a 3 ring binder. I put page protectors in it that I label the grits on put the cut strips of sandpaper in them. Easy, cheap and functional.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 3, 2006)

I use an old brief case.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 3, 2006)

From 150 grit to 1500 grit.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mac- Great picture. Thanks!


----------



## Trapshooter (Mar 3, 2006)

I keep my 220-600 grit in ziplock sandwich bags, and my 1500-12000 micromesh set in one sandwich bag.  Each grit of MM is marked on the back with permanant marker.  When I store them, I just shove the bag on a pegboard hook on my pegboard.


----------



## angboy (Mar 3, 2006)

Mac,what exactly is that???

I use one of those plastic things that are kind of like an accordian file that's made for filing checks or bills in it-came from Walmart for a few $ and has tabs at the top of each section that I wrote the grits on.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Mac,what exactly is that???
> 
> I use one of those plastic things that are kind of like an accordian file that's made for filing checks or bills in it-came from Walmart for a few $ and has tabs at the top of each section that I wrote the grits on.


I use one of those accordian things to keep sheets in.  I tear the sheets in to 1" wide strips and then the strips into ca. 3" long pieces.

I made the holder out of wood.  Two pieces with slots set about 1 1/2" apart.  The two pieces with slots face each other and then some 1/8" plywood divders slide into each pair of slots.  

Let me know if you would like more detailed photos, happy to oblige.  I won't be home tomorrow, could do that on Sunday.


----------



## wayneis (Mar 4, 2006)

I save several of the longer little plastic baggies that come with the pen parts and when I cut my strips I put them in sets with one of each grade in the baggie.  When I get ready to sand a pen I just grab a baggie and I have one of each grade ready to go.  When I am out bags of strips I just cut and stuff the baggies again.  I have some of those plastic draw units hanging on my wall and I keep all of the baggies filled with sandpaper strips in one of the draws.  I was doing the same thing with MM but I changed to cutting my strips longer.  I now have strips that are one inch wide and six or eight inches long.  I get better use of the MM that way.

Wayne


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 4, 2006)

Like Wayne I use the baggies that came with pen parts for cut sheets. Now days I only buy strip rolls from Klingspor and those I have on a piece of PVC hanging from a shelf. When I go to sand I just tear a few inches off each roll and keep them in order since they don't always have the grit numbers in the section you tear off. I have seen other people that use this method but put a binder clip on them to keep all the strips together and in order.


----------



## Pipes (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Like Wayne I use the baggies that came with pen parts for cut sheets. Now days I only buy strip rolls from Klingspor and those I have on a piece of PVC hanging from a shelf. When I go to sand I just tear a few inches off each roll and keep them in order since they don't always have the grit numbers in the section you tear off. I have seen other people that use this method but put a binder clip on them to keep all the strips together and in order.


I got the PVC and was gona do this soon as I use the chepo paper well it is cloth backed from Berea works great and is dirt cheap IMHO 150 Yards for like 18 bucks comes in 150 - 240- 320 and 400 from there I MM thou I start at 240 somtimes 320 !!    and I can't see any diffrence in this stuff and the stuff costing much more $$$




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## whatwoodido (May 16, 2006)

For pen turners, around these parts it is fairly common to see the full series of sand paper strips stapled together in order of use.

150, 220, 320, 400, 600

And if you go through a lot of one specific grit staple two of that one in. 

This is the approach I use for my pen turning class, this also helps me control how much sand paper my students use.  

I also use a little storage box I bought at IKEA that has 6 drawers and each will hold a fair amount of sand paper.

Drew


----------

